# Waltham Pocketwatch, Break It,restore It Or Sell As Is. Part Ii



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

After Charlie decided to break the watch and sell the 18 carat gold case he kindly sent me the movement, free of charge. Thanks Charlie. When the movement arrived I stripped it down and cleaned it and discovered that the problem causing the watch not to run was that the balance staff pivots ere slightly bent. After carefully straightening the pivots, I oiled and re-assembled it and it is now running very well and keeping very good time. The movement is a Model 1888 and is basically a 16 size but is slightly thicker and so requires a special case to accept the movement. Fortunately I had a really nice 1888 case amongst my collection of empty cases and the movement fits perfectly. The movement has a tiny stud in the edge of the movement at the 7 o'clock position that locates in a hole on the interior of the rim. The movement is in fact a Royal 'Special' of which only 2300 were made. So everything worked out well. Charlie got a very good price for the case, and the movement lives again and resides in a good quality Dennison gold filled case of the correct period. The original dial has quite a few hairlines, but it has cleaned up well.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The cleaned original dial.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The movement is now up and running.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The locating pin on the movement.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The movement fitted into the case.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The finished article.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What a terrific result! Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

To think that those beautifully decorated movements were often never seen! :yes: Gorgeous. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Brilliant result, and a great end to the story, well done mate :thumbup:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Great work! Good to see a quality movement come to use again. Far too many that gathers dust.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

What a great story - and great photos to go with it! My heart drops when I see pictures of movement after movement being sold on eBay and other auction sites - all because of the price of gold and silver - so it's nice to hear a happy ending for this movement.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job, Melville...looks superb.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:yes:


----------

